
(IRS) says less than 0.04% of individuals reported their crypto gains or losses - Hydraulix989
https://crypto-lines.com/2018/04/14/crypto-gains-or-losses/
======
jonlerner
Crypto capital gains are a goldmine for the IRS and not filing will come back
to bite.

We built CoinTracker
([https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io)) to address this
problem. CoinTracker makes calculating and filing your crypto capital gains
painless.

